# When will the biting, chewing ease up?



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sure it is all normal but wanted to get some feedback from everyone concerning the whole biting and chewing problem. Our pup is now 9 weeks old and goes through these spells of just wanting to attack and chew on everything he is not supposed to! Carpet, sofa, wood, stone, people...when he bites at us, we have been using the "yelp" tactic, which was very effective at first but has now seemed to have worn off. It doesn't really faze him much. Have tried a can with coins in it - that also was effective for a day, but now does not have much effect. When attacking other things he shouldn't, we are say "NO" and moving him away from the item. He's just relentless. We also have tried the bitter apple spray, which seems to work, but just causes him to move on to another target! I'm sure it will be a matter of time until he gets over this, but curious at what age this starts to dissipate. I hate to be constantly telling him "NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO"....but how else can I get him to stop him from biting on things he shouldn't? Other than this, he is doing real well - no accidents in the house for the past 5 days, is good when going to his crate and only cries for a bit until he realizes it's not getting him anywhere. Usually still getting us up twice through the night to go outside. He knows how to sit, come when called, and has now learned to scale the gate between the kitchen and living room. He's like a spider-dog. This unfortunately was not a trick I wanted him to learn! Hope everyone is well. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

there are lots of different answers I could give to this question, I'll go with the most basic. My philosophy has always been if I give my dog something I want him to chew, he'll be less likely to chew something that he wants to chew. 

Best and cheapest option? Go to the grocery store and get some beef marrow bones. You can buy a 3-4 for less than $5 depending on the weight. Two things you need to be careful of:

1. The bigger the bone the better. If they're too small there's always a possibility of them choking. A lot of the time you can ask the person at the butcher counter to cut some if necessary.
2. You have to watch out for sharp edges/splinters breaking off. You give a dog a bone long enough and there bound to get through it.

I've never had any issues with my dogs, but I never leave them alone in their crates with them. Usually I give them bones when we're preparing making dinner, they keep them busy for hours. Occasionally they get a hold of a roll of toilet paper, but I've had ZERO major issues with furniture, carpet, etc.

The best part about marrow bones is that even after they clean off the meat/marrow, they still love to carry them around, they will keep them around as long as you let them.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Well Ziva is closing in on 6 months of age. Her grabbing and biting (not mean but in play) is subsiding quite a bit... you will notice them wanting to chew more as the puppy teeth start coming out. Ziva loves to chew rocks, bones and sea shells (we live on a small island across the street from the beach) as well as her bully sticks. She has lost all but one of her puppy teeth at this point... an it's the upper right canine tooth.. the adult tooth is nearly all the way in and the puppy tooth, though loose is still hanging in there. Checked with the vet today just to make sure we didn't need to bring her in and he said no... it should come out soon... just keep an eye on it.

She's never been one to chew the furniture, etc. as we made sure we always had something she was allowed to chew on close at hand. Since they are V's they will always want to 'mouth' your hand.... their way of holding hands I think.... of course Ziva is a hugger... she is always wanting to put those long legs on either side of your neck and just give you a big ol' hug.
So hang in there it will get better..... they go thru lots of phases as they grow!


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

You can also try fresh lemon juice instead of bitter apple spray. I've always been successful with it!

I agree with tbone13, and have plenty of "chew things" for Charlie to have. They're everywhere at this point, but well worth it. For a while, he had a issue with chewing on our socks. Every time we caught him, we'd say NO and then hand him one of his chew toys and praised him as he chewed on it! Doesn't take long for them to get the concept.

I've always been my philosophy to have an abundance of chew toys/bones and give him new ones to have from time to time (so he doesn't get bored of them), no matter the cost!!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When Kian was much younger and going thru the teething phase, we tried everything. The bitter apple stuff he actually liked : We found cayenne powder is his kryptonite. He hates the scent of it. If he looks like he is about to chew something we just open it up and bring it close to him, by the time we are 3 feet from him he stops and looks at the shaker and knows to stop ;D

Give your V ice cubes stuffed with treats too, they help with their sore teeth.


----------



## Lola (Nov 9, 2009)

I think the yelping is used more for when a child gets in to the habit of biting.
Fill a Kong with a variety of his wet food, treats, peanut butter etc. Freeze it overnight and give to him when you are out. they love it. It's fun and keeps them occupied for quite a while. Also try putting Vicks nasal rub on furniture etc. Lola tried licking it first time! Never again, she hated the taste. You may have to put up with the house smelling like a football changing room for a while, but it works. As I previously suggested, old milk containers are fantastic fun for them. The bigger the better, he'll chase it all over the place. And they can chew it safely. (Take the lid off). Another thing we found Lola loves is a big cardboard box. She chews the edges for hours. I used to worry about her swallowing it. One thing I've learnt is that they won't swallow what they shouldn't. Except seaweed!! We walk her on the beach every day & she is always sniffing and nibbling on it. 
Good luck, the chewing really doesn't last long.


----------



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Ugh!! Things are not getting any better - little Aldo seems to get these moments where he'll be pleasantly chewing on one of his toys, and then Wham! He'll latch onto an arm, leg, pant leg, whatever and growl as if he is pissed off or something. Not sure what the issue is, but it is getting rather disheartening....


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Trust me, it will get better.
Have lots of stuff around for Aldo to play with and keep him busy.
He's alsos feeding off you reaction when he goes after you. Keep calm, tell him "NO BITING" and be firm. If all else fails throw him on his back and pin him down til he calms down. He will soon realize that that sort of behaviour will get him thrown on his back side for a time out.

Good luck, and remember, he's just a pup and you are who he has to look to for guidance now.
If he was to behave like this with his mother she would whip him into shape buy knocking him down and throwing him on his back.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

When Rosie was still in her biting phase, I read on this forum that other people's puppies stopped biting between 12 and 18 weeks. That was right on for us, Rosie's biting slowed down at 12 weeks and was not a problem at all by 18 weeks. But she continued to gently mouth (not painful). She's 6 months now and is still stealing things and chewing them up at times (my glasses this morning). But she doesn't rip slippers quite as badly/quickly as in her little bitty puppy days. She's more likely to carry things around and gently mouth them instead of completely destroying them. But the stealing gets tiring to keep up with.


----------

